# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Заснуть в жару помогут одеяло и еда

## Irina

*Заснуть в жару помогут одеяло и еда*

Руководитель Центра медицины сна при университете Регенсбурга Юрген Цуллей рассказал, как заснуть в жару.

Большим соблазном в подобные дни становится желание спать голышом. Уже исходя из соображений гигиены этого делать не стоит. «В течение ночи мы активно потеем, и в общей сложности объем жидкости, покинувшей наш организм с потом, может составить пол- литра, — поясняет Цуллей. — Так что лучше спать в пижаме или хотя бы в легкой майке». Также лучше укрываться простыней, чем спать открытыми, так как именно это дает много преимуществ, ведь влага, которая накапливается на теле, растирается по нему с помощью материи и таким образом освежает кожу, заверил профессор.

Как передает АМИ-ТАСС, начинать нужно не только с внешних факторов, уделить внимание необходимо и питанию. «Перед сном лучше не есть тяжелой пищи, а ужинать на пару часов раньше обычного, и ни в коем случае не ложитесь спать голодными, так как желудок вам уж точно обеспечит беспокойный сон», — подчеркивает Цуллей. «И чаще пейте минеральную воду, ведь именно она содержит в себе все необходимые вещества, которые активно покидают организм днем вместе с потом», — заключает профессор.

«Не советую держать днем окна ваших домов открытыми, так как тепло, наоборот, стремится как можно быстрее попасть в ваше жилище, — отмечает Цуллей. — Уж лучше пусть на ваших окнах будут плотные и темные занавески, которые отталкивают потоки теплого воздуха и не пропускают их в вашу комнату». «Проветривать же помещение лучше в утренние или ночные часы, когда жара хоть немного спадает и держится на отметке в 18 градусов, что является оптимальной температурой для благоприятного сна», — подчеркивает профессор.

Специалист также отметил пользу вентиляторов и кондиционеров, но при этом все же существует опасность, что в случае образования сквозняка человек может простудиться.

Холодный душ перед сном также поможет освежиться при таких высоких температурах, но смысла в подобной процедуре немного. «Холодная вода имеет пробуждающее свойство, именно поэтому она не лучшее средство для приготовления к ночному отдыху», — говорит Цуллей. Вследствие этого эксперт советует принимать душ с умеренной температурой воды и не полностью сушить тело после ванны, так как капли воды на теле обладают освежающим эффектом, так необходимым для благоприятного сна в такую жару.

Напомним, ощущение сонливости напрямую связано с группой клеток, известных как астроциты. К такому выводу пришли специалисты из Итальянского технологического института. По их мнению, именно эти клетки ответственны за старт процесса засыпания, освобождая вещество под названием аденозин.

«Согласно одной из ведущих теорий, объясняющих механизм сна, когда человек бодрствует, в его мозге идет процесс накопления аденозина, содержание которого уменьшается в процессе последующего сна», – говорит один из авторов работы Томмасо Феллин. Предполагается, что аденозин подавляет нейроны, которые обычно стимулируют кору головного мозга. Долгое время «клеточный источник» этого вещества оставался под вопросом.

Так как «давление сна», то есть физиологические механизмы, приводящие к необходимости спать, тоже действуют «по принципу накопления», Феллин и его американские коллеги решили проверить, могут ли астроциты быть источником аденозина, вызывающего сон.

Для эксперимента ученые использовали генетически модифицированных мышей, у которых был искусственно заморожен выпуск аденозина из астроцитов. Подавление выработки данного вещества сократило продолжительность сна мышей, даже после того как им не давали уснуть в течение 6 часов. Также, по словам специалистов, вмешательство предотвратило некоторые негативные эффекты, связанные с потерей сна

----------


## vova230

А я сплю под ватним одеялом. Сплю отлично, не жарко и не потею.

----------


## Irina

*vova230*, аналогично. Мы с тобой точно родственники

----------


## BiZ111

Или спите вместе

----------


## vova230

Не, спим к сожалению не вместе, новот насчет родственников, то все возможно, только наверное очень далекие.

----------


## AKON

Вот еда 100%-но убивает на сон, а сплю я открытый))

----------


## BiZ111

и когда пукнешь одеяло ногой так оп оп чтоб выветреть, да?)

----------


## AKON

> и когда пукнешь одеяло ногой так оп оп чтоб выветреть, да?)


Я думал что только я так делаю))

----------

